# Northwest Coast biotope



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Has anyone created a Northwest Coast biotope before? Any pictures??

How did you go about setting it up?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's two guys who have done it:

"Hobo Reef" Dales 135G. West Coast set up - Page 3 - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board

Oregonreef.com

The difficulty is not so much equipment - all you need beyond the standard bunch of SW equipment plus a chiller and preferably an acrylic aquarium - but gathering the livestock. There is no LFS that regularly stocks local species.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had one before stocked with crabs, mussels, clams & small fish from the shore. Don't think you can actually legally collect stuff like that from the shore.

If I was to do this again, I would probably look at getting one of those glass doored refrigerators that you see at florists or holding pop and set up a tank inside there.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have done it years ago! and plan to in the near future. 1 key thing you MUST have is a very very good chiller. DIY chillers just don't cut it even if you use titanium tubing for heat exchange. However if you are able to modify a fridge compressor or air conditioner like I have seen some people do it will work but thats alot of work. Also, you will need a good skimmer of course =P Agreed that you should use acrylic as that will help in decreasing the condensation. Temperature can fluctuate as long as it doesn't go too high. The specimens you collect will most likely be in tidal pools where specimens can tolerate a more extreme environment. In terms of collecting you must have a tidal fishing license and the specimens you can catch can be seen on the website or you may ask the person issuing the license for those booklets with the regulations. If I remember correctly sea shore crabs are prohibited from collecting this year. As long as you stick to the maximum allowed for retention and the areas for collection you should be fine.


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 to oregonreef.com

Steve Weist is amazing, definately check out what he has done. I would suggest that everyone should go and find the Reefcast podcast in itunes and download episode 29b. He goes through his tank setup including his cold water system.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Great info. Thanks everyone 

I am very familiar with the limitations and I am sensitive to them as I am a diver and ecologist and I absolutely hate it when people collect where they shouldn't or in excess of they want/need. 

I am not very familiar with the equipment required to do such a thing more than anything.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Here's two guys who have done it:
> 
> "Hobo Reef" Dales 135G. West Coast set up - Page 3 - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board
> 
> ...


WoW!
That was the coolest reef set up I have ever seen. I love the local feel.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i love the colours in the cold water, much more intsense than the standard tropical pastel coloured reefs


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I'm very anxious to get out diving off the north coast of Vancouver Island. Apparently the colours and unlike anywhere else in the world.


----------

